

Play/review my crap game Rescue, and win a prize (Linux) - sswam
http://sam.ai.ki/rescue.html

======
sswam
There is a total $200 prize pool, plus a 'mystery prize' if you can do the
(almost) impossible and rescue all the 10 girls in the game. I will also pay
fairly for any decent review / suggestions on how to improve the game. It may
look crap, but I did put a bit of work into this game. I'd like to improve it
to the point that it could be popular. The game is in the public domain at the
moment.

